# Clay pipes being used on stage for Or,



## propguy (Mar 21, 2013)

I saw a similar post but needed a bit more direct information. The director and I would like our *clay pipe to actually smoke and seem to be working*. The two actors who share the pipe only take one puff each and we have a bowl on a desk to put the pipe out in after they are done with it. 

We wanted to know if there was a way to do this *realistically but by faking it*. 

If not or not easilly we have to see about adding a few more period props to the set for the pipe, for lighting it and such. The bit with the pipe opens scene 2 and again only lasts for 2 puffs as we assume them to be finishing their smoking. 

The show is set in the 1660s. I have been very accurate on everything I could be at this point.

Thank you


----------



## JLNorthGA (Mar 21, 2013)

They aren't cheap - but they do make ePuffer pipes or electric pipes that are similar to the electric cigarettes. I saw them when we had to buy electric cigarettes for one of our recent plays. Just search for them and you'll find them.

Here are some examples - TIGCIG: Electronic Pipe and Cigars


----------



## propguy (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks, but we have both a real clay pipe and a back-up if that breaks and a fake one made of wood if all else fails. We would like to use what we have. I was thinking maybe baby powder but if you could see it actually smoke that'd be good enough for the director although we both like it to be as realistic as possible if we can go that route. Thank you.


----------



## kicknargel (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't know the particulars, but prop cigarettes work with talcum powder--you blow on the cig and poof out a little powder. I bet you could make your pipe do that.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 21, 2013)

kicknargel said:


> I don't know the particulars, but prop cigarettes work with talcum powder...


Are you sure it's talcum powder?

Van said:


> On the subject of Talc Vs. Flour for the effect ... After a *ton* of research we found that Rye flour is the best material for a "dust", very few people are allergic to it. Equity doesn't have any issues with it, it's relatively cheap, and it's very powdery. if you're going to go with the pneumatic / powder solution I feel Rye flour is the best way to go. Remember Talc and Asbestos come out of the same mines. There's a reason I used Cornstarch powder on my babies' butts.


----------



## Van (Mar 21, 2013)

kicknargel said:


> I don't know the particulars, but prop cigarettes work with talcum powder--you blow on the cig and poof out a little powder. I bet you could make your pipe do that.



DO NOT USE TALCUM POWDER! Whew. Prop cigs use 'a' powder but it is NOT talc. Talc is a VERY bad thing to be inhaling. My suggestion would be to use Rye flour. Get some at your local grocery store in the bulk foods aisle. Run it through a coffee grinder or herb grinder for a goodly amount of time and make sure it is ground super, duper finely. You could then place a small amount in the bowl of the pipe and the actors can simply blow instead of suck on the pipe . This will not fix the issue of the actors needing to exhale smoke. that will simply have to be acted or you can try to install a fake cigarette in the stem of the pipe. We did a similar thing in a production of "Jack goes Boating" for the scene where they are suppose to be smoking a hookah. We installed an electronic cigarette inside the mouth piece. The actors then were able to draw on the mouthpiece, the hookah bubbled and when they exhaled, viola' "smoke". Obviously a hookah pipe mouthpiece is a lot larger than your average clay pipe stem, so you might have to get creative.....


----------



## kicknargel (Mar 21, 2013)

I told you I didn't know the particulars. Shutting up now. . .


----------



## Van (Mar 21, 2013)

kicknargel said:


> I told you I didn't know the particulars. Shutting up now. . .




Umm perhaps I was too extreme in my response.....


----------

